# Wildfische im Gartenteich ??



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist, dass sich Wildfische ohne menschliches zutun im Gartenteich ansiedeln

Bei mir schwimmen seit kurzem kleine "plattgedrückte" Fischchen mit roten Flossen, einer grünlichen Seitenlinie und komischen schwulstigen Lippen herum. Richtig hübsch, aber sicherlich nicht von mir eingesetzt. Hoffe das sind keine __ Raubfische  

Dann sind da noch Goldfische die keine Farbe bekommen, obwohl sie bestimmt schon 7 oder 8 cm groß sind. Habe schon an __ Wildkarpfen gedacht, kann aber noch nicht feststellen ob sie Bartln haben. 

Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung was sich da bei mir im Teich tummelt und wie diese Fische da eingewandert sein können.

Herzliche Grüße
RenRind


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
also, der erste hört sich an wie ein __ Rotfeder 
http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/rotfeder.html

der zweite bin ich mir nicht sicher, sicherlich kann jemanden dazu was sagen. aber wie kommen die denn dahin?

es gibt viele möglichkeiten. die Vögel ist wohl hauptäter, aber kinder mögen sowas auch tun (habe ich festgestellt   )


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2007)

midnite schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also, der erste hört sich an wie ein __ Rotfeder
> http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/rotfeder.html
> 
> ...



So nun bin ich gespannt, ob das mit der Antwort richtig funktioniert  

Hallo,

Rotfeder war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber Rotfedern haben nicht dieses Hornartige wulstige auf dem Maul. Könnten es evtl. Nasen sein?

Gruß
RenRind


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2007)

Ich habe ähnliches erlebt ... habe mir die Fische als Eier mit Pflanzen eingeschleppt,,,, also eine kostenlose Beigabe des Zoohandlung


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2007)

ja nun, wegen der "geschwulsigen" mundpartei habe ich auch gleich an die __ nase gedacht, aber rote flossen hat der wohl nicht, darum tippe ich immer noch auf __ rotfeder oder?

wie wirs mit ein bild??


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2007)

midnite schrieb:
			
		

> ja nun, wegen der "geschwulsigen" mundpartei habe ich auch gleich an die __ nase gedacht, aber rote flossen hat der wohl nicht, darum tippe ich immer noch auf __ rotfeder oder?
> 
> wie wirs mit ein bild??



Hy, Bild fänd ich auch schön. Ich werds mal versuchen. Dazu müsste ich den Fisch aber fangen. Denn eine Aufnahme während er im Wasser schwimmt wird mir mit meiner Kamera glaub ich nicht gelingen, da sie etwas zeitverzögert auslöst.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2007)

Sanne999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ähnliches erlebt ... habe mir die Fische als Eier mit Pflanzen eingeschleppt,,,, also eine kostenlose Beigabe des Zoohandlung



Hi Sanne999,

welche Fischart hast Du Dir dann eingeschleppt? Finds ja spannend was da auf einmal so rumschwimmt.

Gruß
RenRind


----------

